# Philips bi-phasic monitors VS  Life pack 12



## doc5242 (Aug 6, 2006)

which do you prefer ?


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 6, 2006)

I have never played with the Phillips so it is hard to say which I prefer.

I really, really like the LP-12 though. Physio-Control has stood the test of time with the Life Pack series.


----------



## joemt (Aug 6, 2006)

Quoted like a die-hard Missouri Physio - Boy DT4EMS.... for my money, I'll take anything EXCEPT for Physio.  Phillips has a nice product, I got a GREAT demo of it from my contact at Allmed DT4EMS... contact them and they'll come to one of your classes and bring some demo stuff for your students to play with.


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 7, 2006)

Bwahaha!! Good one Jo!!

I have used Zoll and HP in the past and I still prefer the LP-12. HP had some neat stuff with thier battery but that was about it.

The LP-12 does have a patented motion feature that helps prevent the rescuer from getting "shocked" during an advisroy mode. Others may have copied it by now, but Physio was the first.


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, we have the Phillips Heartstart Defibrillator. They're tons of fun to play with. When we were practicing for Nationals, we broke them out and used them. Apparently, they have this little key to turn a working AED into a trainer. They also have this sheet with the outline of a person to practice shocking on. Pretty cool stuff, overall, and the AEDs are really small, great for a first response squad.


----------



## joemt (Aug 7, 2006)

Yep... I'm not a big fan of the Phillips AED version.. I've researched, reviewed, played with, etc... almost all of the AED's on the market (except for the Good Samaritan).... Phillips is about 5th on my list... ah well.. that and 1.10 will get you a Dr. Pepper.


----------



## startraveler649 (Aug 8, 2006)

We use both of them offshore and once we send out a Phillips MRX, the medics will not take a LP 12 back.  

The menus are easier to navigate, the hardware itself is easier to use, it is built as well if not better then the LP 12.  Give me a Phillips anyday.

And for you guys who have been around a while, remember when the LP 10 first came out and almost sent Physio out of business after all the recalls ??


----------



## Jon (Aug 9, 2006)

during ride-time, the service I was with was testing the new MRx's, and also had a LP12.

I like the MRx - it seems a little bigger, but when you take off the cases, they are about the same size. Also, the MRx has a color screen, more functional alarms, and, as was said before, easier to navigate menus.

As for AED's - I'm a BIG fan of the LP500, and the LP1000 looks like a GREAT AED / ALS special operations(SWAT/Bike teams) device.


----------



## Kendall (Aug 10, 2006)

I really can't say - I've only ever assisted with the two. Overall, I prefer the LP12. AED's - Philips Heartstart FR2+. It's auto/semi-auto features with 3-lead ECG monitoring is great for our FR's and EMT-A's. My service only uses the LP500's, unfortunatley. :glare:


----------

